# Show them if you got them



## teeth and skin =blood (Sep 11, 2003)

I am in the market for a new skimmer. Want to see how well some work if you have pics of yours skimming please post thanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TOP FATHOM..heavy duty..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I just have a stupid skimmer bt marineland (Sucks) But it was free. Still deciding to build one (Diy) Or buy a turbo floater, A deltec(Which i hear that euro reef copied off of) Ero reef, or aqua c.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

H&S heavy duty powered byu two aquabee pumps










in use


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is my Euro-Reef........always produces very dark, thick skimmate.


----------

